# Destin last night



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Picked up two studs last night. One 23 and mu personal best for the year 25 inches. At work all day but will post pics later.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Having some difficulty submitting the pics. It is giving me a notification about there being a security block from pics. Will try to get them up soon.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Awesome news! Glad you took some home.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

This was my 3rd and last trip of the year and I'm sure glad I made it. I had a couple good trips early in November but failed to break the 20 inch mark so I had to try one last time. Within two minutes of dropping the lights my brother spotted and big girl swimming just at the lights edge full steam ahead towards the gulf. He yelled fo me to whip he boat around and the chase was on. She was moving quicker than we could catch up but with just enough elbow grease got within gigs length. Just before losing her I struck her in the only shot I had. The gig held and I was looking at my biggest flounder to date 25 inches. Within 5 minutes later my brother picked up his biggest to date 23 inches on only his 3rd gigging trip ever. I thank the Lord for living so close to one of the most beautiful places on Earth and for being able to spend quality time with my brother who is quickly developing an eagle eye. I hope everybody had a fun and productive year as I did. Checking out til April. GOD BLESS


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Good lookin fish. Awesome eatin as well. 
You are right, we do live in a sportsmans paradise and a lot of people do not realize it. The Lord blesses.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

I am patiently waiting to hear from my brother whom is out there with his son and a friend. I told him he might get a few as late as it is now I hope they are having an awesome time. God is good!! And I second that we certainly have a kind of paradise here in NWF, I thank him every time I am out there.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Thats a stud.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

That is awesome. I had the chance to go last night but opted not to go. I wouldn't be able to top the numbers I got last weekend. Ending the season on a high note. We do live in Paradise and God has blessed us with such a beautiful place to enjoy the outdoors and his creations. I enjoy being out there catching or not...it's just peaceful to me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Really nice flatties, and good memories shared as well - thanks!


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

damnifino3 said:


> That is awesome. I had the chance to go last night but opted not to go. I wouldn't be able to top the numbers I got last weekend. Ending the season on a high note. We do live in Paradise and God has blessed us with such a beautiful place to enjoy the outdoors and his creations. I enjoy being out there catching or not...it's just peaceful to me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


Exactly, fish are just a bonus, being out there is the prize.
Update they ended up with 3, missed 3 but had a good time together.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Me and the good Lord have some pretty good discussions when I am out there in the middle of the night by myself. You can not beat a clear moonless night on the water for which the beauty is hard to describe. And if you go with family, it makes for unforgettable memories even if not you get any fish or not.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah' Im sure, I've had a few of those nights.


----------

